# Junit: datengetriebene und abhängige tests



## nettchen (28. Aug 2009)

Hallo,

kann man mit Junit4 Datengetriebene Tests durchführen. Also einen test mehrfach mit jeweils anderen Daten bspw. aus einer CVS Datei durchführen?

Und zweitens und eigentlich viel wichtiger, kann ich mit Junit eine Testsuite erstellen. Allerdings sollen wenn ein test fehlschlägt die restlichen Testsfälle in der Testsuite nicht ausgeführt werden. 

Der grund dafür ist, ich möchte tests automatisieren und hab aber viele kleine Testfälle die ich nicht zu einem großen zusammenfassen will, da es sonst leicht unübersichtlich wird. Und dabeisollte dann halt der zweite auch nur loslaufen wenn der erste erfolgreich war.

Ich muss aber Junit verwenden, kann also nicht TestNG wo zumindest das zweite ja möglich ist, verwenden


----------



## kama (29. Aug 2009)

Hallo,


nettchen hat gesagt.:


> kann man mit Junit4 Datengetriebene Tests durchführen. Also einen test mehrfach mit jeweils anderen Daten bspw. aus einer CVS Datei durchführen?


Kann man...dazu nutzt man die Parameters Klasse



nettchen hat gesagt.:


> Und zweitens und eigentlich viel wichtiger, kann ich mit Junit eine Testsuite erstellen. Allerdings sollen wenn ein test fehlschlägt die restlichen Testsfälle in der Testsuite nicht ausgeführt werden.


Ich weiß das man mit Junit 4 auch eine Suite erstellen kann. Entweder statisch oder per Annotations....aber bei dem Rest bin ich mir nicht sicher....aus diesem Grunde verwende ich schon seit langer Zeit Test NG..



nettchen hat gesagt.:


> Der grund dafür ist, ich möchte tests automatisieren und hab aber viele kleine Testfälle die ich nicht zu einem großen zusammenfassen will, da es sonst leicht unübersichtlich wird. Und dabeisollte dann halt der zweite auch nur loslaufen wenn der erste erfolgreich war.


Das würde ich mal einfach mit einem Test in Form einer Suite probieren ob das funktioniert wie gewünscht...




nettchen hat gesagt.:


> Ich muss aber Junit verwenden, kann also nicht TestNG wo zumindest das zweite ja möglich ist, verwenden


Da funktioniert beides...und vieles mehr...Warum an JUnit gebunden ? 

MfG
Karl Heinz Marbaise


----------



## faulelotte (30. Aug 2009)

Ich würde da zumindest auch noch mal einen Blick reinwerfen, da es auch ein wenig auf die Thematik des Datengetriebenen Testens unter anderem mit xUnit eingeht.

Data-Driven Test at XUnitPatterns.com


----------

